# Is it mean to tip an Uber Eats driver large then change it after delivery?



## DriversAreMean

Since I always tip and some drivers have still given me a 1 star on Uber I’m kinda salty. I suspect it’s because I don’t tip in cash (since it’s supposed to be cashless app) but tip after in the app.

Regarding UberEats, I also know you heathens may mess with my food if you don’t see a tip already given on the app. The thing is, some of you delivery drivers are really annoying, you either talk to me too much, are weird, are rude, or take too long for my liking. I don’t like tipping BEFORE I receive a service but in this weird world of Uber drivers I am penalized for being prudent.

My idea to keep you placated is to tip large in the app, but then after I get my food edit the tip down. So you’ll see you get a $7 tip but after I get my food I’m gonna change it to the regular $2 I leave. Will that work?


----------



## tohunt4me

Not any meaner than TAKING YOUR FOOD BACK AFTER YOU HAVE EATEN .


----------



## Iann

You could but you would most likely get rock thrown through your window.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

DriversAreMean said:


> Since I always tip and some drivers have still given me a 1 star on Uber I'm kinda salty. I suspect it's because I don't tip in cash (since it's supposed to be cashless app) but tip after in the app.
> 
> Regarding UberEats, I also know you heathens may mess with my food if you don't see a tip already given on the app. The thing is, some of you delivery drivers are really annoying, you either talk to me too much, are weird, are rude, or take too long for my liking. I don't like tipping BEFORE I receive a service but in this weird world of Uber drivers I am penalized for being prudent.
> 
> My idea to keep you placated is to tip large in the app, but then after I get my food edit the tip down. So you'll see you get a $7 tip but after I get my food I'm gonna change it to the regular $2 I leave. Will that work?


You're eventually gonna get the same driver. Your soup is gonna be a snake bath.


----------



## BigRedDriver

DriversAreMean said:


> Since I always tip and some drivers have still given me a 1 star on Uber I'm kinda salty. I suspect it's because I don't tip in cash (since it's supposed to be cashless app) but tip after in the app.
> 
> Regarding UberEats, I also know you heathens may mess with my food if you don't see a tip already given on the app. The thing is, some of you delivery drivers are really annoying, you either talk to me too much, are weird, are rude, or take too long for my liking. I don't like tipping BEFORE I receive a service but in this weird world of Uber drivers I am penalized for being prudent.
> 
> My idea to keep you placated is to tip large in the app, but then after I get my food edit the tip down. So you'll see you get a $7 tip but after I get my food I'm gonna change it to the regular $2 I leave. Will that work?


Why would anyone think this mean?

Most folks also like sharp sticks poked in their eyes.


----------



## homelesswarlock

you can do whatever you want. Just know that even in primates, we see that monkeys who take without returning favor are usually ostracized from the group. Monkeys that are ostracized usually don’t live long.

Humans ostracize by putting people in prison. I’m not saying that you belong in prison but I’m certain that every prisoner has your thought process. Otherwise they wouldn’t be in prison.


----------



## Grokit

DriversAreMean said:


> My idea to keep you placated is to tip large in the app, but then after I get my food edit the tip down. So you'll see you get a $7 tip but after I get my food I'm gonna change it to the regular $2 I leave. Will that work?


No, it won't work. Eats drivers do not see what you intend to tip.


----------



## Eugene73

DriversAreMean said:


> Since I always tip and some drivers have still given me a 1 star on Uber I'm kinda salty. I suspect it's because I don't tip in cash (since it's supposed to be cashless app) but tip after in the app.
> 
> Regarding UberEats, I also know you heathens may mess with my food if you don't see a tip already given on the app. The thing is, some of you delivery drivers are really annoying, you either talk to me too much, are weird, are rude, or take too long for my liking. I don't like tipping BEFORE I receive a service but in this weird world of Uber drivers I am penalized for being prudent.
> 
> My idea to keep you placated is to tip large in the app, but then after I get my food edit the tip down. So you'll see you get a $7 tip but after I get my food I'm gonna change it to the regular $2 I leave. Will that work?


Most important thing you can do is immediately text driver after making an order stating your tip will be in cash on arrival. (Unless of course you want fresh spit in your food)


----------



## DriversAreMean

homelesswarlock said:


> you can do whatever you want. Just know that even in primates, we see that monkeys who take without returning favor are usually ostracized from the group. Monkeys that are ostracized usually don't live long.
> 
> Humans ostracize by putting people in prison. I'm not saying that you belong in prison but I'm certain that every prisoner has your thought process. Otherwise they wouldn't be in prison.


How do monkeys react to tampered food?


Eugene73 said:


> Most important thing you can do is immediately text driver after making an order stating your tip will be in cash on arrival. (Unless of course you want fresh spit in your food)


Why would I tip someone so evil


----------



## Invisible

And you think drivers are mean!!!! Doing that is very mean. 

Please just go get the food yourself, and use the money you saved on delivery and a tip to get a life!


----------



## AveragePerson

I like and approve of this


----------



## Eugene73

DriversAreMean said:


> How do monkeys react to tampered food?
> 
> Why would I tip someone so evil


Enjoy you're steaming snotberries


----------



## Don Wren

DriversAreMean said:


> Since I always tip and some drivers have still given me a 1 star on Uber I'm kinda salty. I suspect it's because I don't tip in cash (since it's supposed to be cashless app) but tip after in the app.
> 
> Regarding UberEats, I also know you heathens may mess with my food if you don't see a tip already given on the app. The thing is, some of you delivery drivers are really annoying, you either talk to me too much, are weird, are rude, or take too long for my liking. I don't like tipping BEFORE I receive a service but in this weird world of Uber drivers I am penalized for being prudent.
> 
> My idea to keep you placated is to tip large in the app, but then after I get my food edit the tip down. So you'll see you get a $7 tip but after I get my food I'm gonna change it to the regular $2 I leave. Will that work?


I would never order any food to be delivered, regardless of the outfit, UberEats or other....sorry its hard to trust people with food, you never know if it has been tampered with or not, how can you trust that? If driver has a bad day, is pissed for some reason, doesn't give a F, I mean many possibilities, too many for me to take any chances.....but that's just me, everyone is different......


----------



## AveragePerson

Don Wren said:


> I would never order any food to be delivered, regardless of the outfit, UberEats or other....sorry its hard to trust people with food, you never know if it has been tampered with or not, how can you trust that? If driver has a bad day, is pissed for some reason, doesn't give a F, I mean many possibilities, too many for me to take any chances.....but that's just me, everyone is different......


How do you trust drivers (people) enough to cross the street?


----------



## Dekero

DriversAreMean said:


> Since I always tip and some drivers have still given me a 1 star on Uber I'm kinda salty. I suspect it's because I don't tip in cash (since it's supposed to be cashless app) but tip after in the app.
> 
> Regarding UberEats, I also know you heathens may mess with my food if you don't see a tip already given on the app. The thing is, some of you delivery drivers are really annoying, you either talk to me too much, are weird, are rude, or take too long for my liking. I don't like tipping BEFORE I receive a service but in this weird world of Uber drivers I am penalized for being prudent.
> 
> My idea to keep you placated is to tip large in the app, but then after I get my food edit the tip down. So you'll see you get a $7 tip but after I get my food I'm gonna change it to the regular $2 I leave. Will that work?


No this doesn't make you mean it all... But it does serve to prove your an a$$ and I only pray we all get to hear the story when KARMA finally shows it's ugly head at your house... [email protected]


----------



## June132017

One day he will be the driver and getting the $2 tip.


----------



## DriversAreMean

Dekero said:


> No this doesn't make you mean it all... But it does serve to prove your an a$$ and I only pray we all get to hear the story when KARMA finally shows it's ugly head at your house... [email protected]


I'm still tipping though, just less than before


----------



## part-timer

DriversAreMean said:


> Since I always tip and some drivers have still given me a 1 star on Uber I'm kinda salty. I suspect it's because I don't tip in cash (since it's supposed to be cashless app) but tip after in the app.
> 
> Regarding UberEats, I also know you heathens may mess with my food if you don't see a tip already given on the app. The thing is, some of you delivery drivers are really annoying, you either talk to me too much, are weird, are rude, or take too long for my liking. I don't like tipping BEFORE I receive a service but in this weird world of Uber drivers I am penalized for being prudent.
> 
> My idea to keep you placated is to tip large in the app, but then after I get my food edit the tip down. So you'll see you get a $7 tip but after I get my food I'm gonna change it to the regular $2 I leave. Will that work?


Go ahead, roll the dice. Do it enough and you WILL get the same drive and they WILL remember you...


----------



## ZenUber

I think the only hope for you is to spend some time driving uber eats. I think it will be very humbling for you.


----------



## Chicagoc

Haha, nice trolling


----------



## HONESTY

Dekero said:


> No this doesn't make you mean it all... But it does serve to prove your an a$$ and I only pray we all get to hear the story when KARMA finally shows it's ugly head at your house... [email protected]


🙏 Amen 
Could not have said it better myself 💯


----------



## Judge and Jury

OMG. Sorry.

Seems I responded to a post from 27 years ago.


----------



## SHalester

HONESTY said:


> Could not have said it better myself


dekero is that you?


----------



## redsky

I'm do Uber Eats in Canad. I don't think Canadian customers can pre-tip. When my phone alerts to me a new order (or an additional order), it shows a dollar figure. That dollar figure is the Uber fare without the tip amount. After the trip is over, maybe within an hour of the trip being finished, the app pings me a tip. That tip is separate.


----------



## csullivan68

Tip baiting is an incredibly ******bag move to pull, and is disgraceful that Uber allows it. Only the most pathetic scum of the earth do it. When customers do this, they are stealing from the driver-pure and simple. It would be the same thing as someone taking money out of your wallet. It's also pretty risky as that driver knows where you live and may retaliate in some fashion. Surprisingly though, this rarely happens- at least in my experience. It's actually more common to get a larger tip than expected. It's like Uber X in the way that, while you encounter an occasional jerk, most people are decent. You should never retaliate against a tip baiter because it's not worth risking your job or being arrested because you're upset about some jerk stiffing you 5 or 10 bucks.


----------



## Jane45

DriversAreMean said:


> Since I always tip and some drivers have still given me a 1 star on Uber I’m kinda salty. I suspect it’s because I don’t tip in cash (since it’s supposed to be cashless app) but tip after in the app.
> 
> Regarding UberEats, I also know you heathens may mess with my food if you don’t see a tip already given on the app. The thing is, some of you delivery drivers are really annoying, you either talk to me too much, are weird, are rude, or take too long for my liking. I don’t like tipping BEFORE I receive a service but in this weird world of Uber drivers I am penalized for being prudent.
> 
> My idea to keep you placated is to tip large in the app, but then after I get my food edit the tip down. So you’ll see you get a $7 tip but after I get my food I’m gonna change it to the regular $2 I leave. Will that work?


Honestly if the driver didn't do anything wrong, like drop your food off waaaay late or at the wrong address, then **** you super hard for doing this shit. People like you are the reason things with a little freedom in the honor system suck. 🖕


----------



## UberBastid

DriversAreMean said:


> Since I always tip and some drivers have still given me a 1 star on Uber I’m kinda salty. I suspect it’s because I don’t tip in cash (since it’s supposed to be cashless app) but tip after in the app.
> 
> Regarding UberEats, I also know you heathens may mess with my food if you don’t see a tip already given on the app. The thing is, some of you delivery drivers are really annoying, you either talk to me too much, are weird, are rude, or take too long for my liking. I don’t like tipping BEFORE I receive a service but in this weird world of Uber drivers I am penalized for being prudent.
> 
> My idea to keep you placated is to tip large in the app, but then after I get my food edit the tip down. So you’ll see you get a $7 tip but after I get my food I’m gonna change it to the regular $2 I leave. Will that work?


I haven't read any of this thread or your narrative.
I will just answer the question.

In my opinion it is not so much mean, as immoral.


----------

